# Post your babywearing pics........



## briccagrl (Aug 31, 2008)

Do we have a babywearing picture thread? I tried looking but couldnt find one. Well I am a soon to be babywearer







: Since Im in the market for babywearing gear I would love to see some pics of y'all with your little ones. Maybe tell us what type of carrier you are wearing and your likes and dislikes about it.


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

DH with DS:
http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b1...se/wrapdad.jpg

This one's called a sleepy wrap, but it's basically the same as a Moby.

It's been great so far. DS sleeps well in it, and it distributes the weight well and it's easy to carry baby in without getting worn out. Great for newborns who like to be swaddled







It does take a bit to get used to it since it's a big long piece that you wrap all around yourself, but once you get used to putting it on and getting baby in, it's pretty simple. The fabric is nice and stretchy.


----------



## Dreamy (Jun 1, 2007)

For the newborn stage, my Mama Kangourou wrap was great! It felt nice and snug, so I didn't worry that DS would fall out, and the weight was evenly distributed on my shoulders.
http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i1...ta75/carry.jpg

I love the Hotsling for quick hip carries, it's great when he's fussy around the house and my arms are tired:
http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i1...5/IMG_6782.jpg

He's just getting big enough for the Ergo. I love that the weight is on my hips more than on my shoulders, and it's so easy to pop him in and out.

http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i1...5/IMG_6872.jpg

He loves to chew on it too!
http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i1...5/IMG_6874.jpg


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

We have a Sleepy Wrap too. Dh land baby Z love it.

We have lots of other carriers too. I am loving my ring sling again with a little one but I wear it around the house to get things done when no one is around to take pictures.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

DH, Hotsling, 5-6weeks

DH, Hotsling, 3mo, sorta upright cradle carry? DH loves his hotsling. I can't really do pouches. I have a super short torso and big boobs. If I get one that has the babe at the right height, the fabric is stretched too tight across my boobs--no room for babe. If I get one with room for babe, I'd be carrying below my waist.

Zolo solarveil ring sling, cradle carry, 2mo The shoulder isn't spread out very well in that pic. I liked the Zolo for summer. DS is an April baby, so I loved how lightweight and breathable the solarveil was. Once he could hold his head up, he adored the kangaroo carry, facing out and watching the whole world. If he started nodding off, I turned him around tummy-to-tummy.

Ergo, front carry, 5mo I love the closeness of the front carry. I didn't like the Ergo for the newborn stage, even with the insert. I think it's because my boobs made the fit really odd. Once he was old enough to stick his head above the boobs, he really liked the Ergo.

Ergo, back carry, 17mo I switched to a back carry around 12-13 months. My hips thanked me. For short jaunts, I often still do a front carry.


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

Home made mai tai 2yrs old
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b4...a/PICT0130.jpg

Homemade ring sling 6 weeks (bad picture)
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b4.../aug9_edit.jpg

Hot mama stretchy wrap about 6 months
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b4...PICT3_edit.jpg

Inka storch about 5 months
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b4...a/684603c4.jpg

Double wrapping Gypsy Mama Morgaine wrap infant & 4 year old
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b4...a/PICT0048.jpg

Morgaine 3 months old
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b4...a/PICT0040.jpg

Baby Bundler 2 months old
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b4...a/PICT0022.jpg


----------



## briccagrl (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frontierpsych* 
DH with DS:
http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b1...se/wrapdad.jpg

This one's called a sleepy wrap, but it's basically the same as a Moby.

It's been great so far. DS sleeps well in it, and it distributes the weight well and it's easy to carry baby in without getting worn out. Great for newborns who like to be swaddled







It does take a bit to get used to it since it's a big long piece that you wrap all around yourself, but once you get used to putting it on and getting baby in, it's pretty simple. The fabric is nice and stretchy.


Too cute...I love this. Have you tried a Moby wrap? I was debating on getting a Moby. What is the difference between the two of them?


----------



## briccagrl (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JolieSolange* 
For the newborn stage, my Mama Kangourou wrap was great! It felt nice and snug, so I didn't worry that DS would fall out, and the weight was evenly distributed on my shoulders.
http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i1...ta75/carry.jpg

I love the Hotsling for quick hip carries, it's great when he's fussy around the house and my arms are tired:
http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i1...5/IMG_6782.jpg

He's just getting big enough for the Ergo. I love that the weight is on my hips more than on my shoulders, and it's so easy to pop him in and out.

http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i1...5/IMG_6872.jpg

He loves to chew on it too!
http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i1...5/IMG_6874.jpg

Your son is such a cutie !! I really love the Mama Kangourou . I havent seen that one before. I'll have to really look into it. Love the hotsling....I've got one on order


----------



## briccagrl (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ryansma* 
We have a Sleepy Wrap too. Dh land baby Z love it.

We have lots of other carriers too. I am loving my ring sling again with a little one but I wear it around the house to get things done when no one is around to take pictures.

So adorable !! What are your thougnhts between this and the Moby?


----------



## briccagrl (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jocelyndale* 
DH, Hotsling, 5-6weeks

DH, Hotsling, 3mo, sorta upright cradle carry? DH loves his hotsling. I can't really do pouches. I have a super short torso and big boobs. If I get one that has the babe at the right height, the fabric is stretched too tight across my boobs--no room for babe. If I get one with room for babe, I'd be carrying below my waist.

Zolo solarveil ring sling, cradle carry, 2mo The shoulder isn't spread out very well in that pic. I liked the Zolo for summer. DS is an April baby, so I loved how lightweight and breathable the solarveil was. Once he could hold his head up, he adored the kangaroo carry, facing out and watching the whole world. If he started nodding off, I turned him around tummy-to-tummy.

Ergo, front carry, 5mo I love the closeness of the front carry. I didn't like the Ergo for the newborn stage, even with the insert. I think it's because my boobs made the fit really odd. Once he was old enough to stick his head above the boobs, he really liked the Ergo.

Ergo, back carry, 17mo I switched to a back carry around 12-13 months. My hips thanked me. For short jaunts, I often still do a front carry.

Your son is too cute...he looks so comfy. I just love the pics with DH carrying him. Im really hoping that we like our hotsling. I really like the option of cradle and hip carries for when he is older. I really like the Zolo ring sling as well. I like the fact that you said it is lightweight and breathable. Living in Texas I think I will be needing something like this for the hot summers. Love the last pic...beautiful.


----------



## briccagrl (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Devaskyla* 
Home made mai tai 2yrs old
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b4...a/PICT0130.jpg

Homemade ring sling 6 weeks (bad picture)
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b4.../aug9_edit.jpg

Hot mama stretchy wrap about 6 months
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b4...PICT3_edit.jpg

Inka storch about 5 months
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b4...a/684603c4.jpg

Double wrapping Gypsy Mama Morgaine wrap infant & 4 year old
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b4...a/PICT0048.jpg

Morgaine 3 months old
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b4...a/PICT0040.jpg

Baby Bundler 2 months old
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b4...a/PICT0022.jpg


Great pics !! Thanks for sharing..so cute. The baby bundler looks similiar to the Moby...is it?

I am really enjoying looking at all your pics.








Thanks ladies. I just cant wait till I'll be carrying my little bundle







:


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

Some cute pictures of mine ds1 at 1 week old in a ring sling http://kristinascottage.com/Slings/Fullsling.html dd at about 2.5 years in a ring sling http://kristinascottage.com/images/Muslin-1.gif dd a bit older in a mei tai http://kristinascottage.com/MeiTai/MeiTaiFull.html ds1 in a mei tai about 20 months old http://kristinascottage.com/images/zoojoe-2.gif ds2 in a mei tai at 2 months http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l1...hbackcarry.jpg and sleeping on my back at 4 months http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l1...Davidback2.jpg


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ryansma* 
We have a Sleepy Wrap too. Dh land baby Z love it.

We have lots of other carriers too. I am loving my ring sling again with a little one but I wear it around the house to get things done when no one is around to take pictures.

wow, I think we have the same wedding ring!


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Devaskyla* 
Home made mai tai 2yrs old
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b4...a/PICT0130.jpg

I thoght it was mei tai, isn't it? Mai Tai is an alcoholic beverage!


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *briccagrl* 
Great pics !! Thanks for sharing..so cute. The baby bundler looks similiar to the Moby...is it?

I've never actually seen a Moby, but I think they're basically the same. The bundler is a stretchy wrap for newborns. It has serged edges, though & I think the Moby has hemmed. I really didn't like the serging, the edges seemed very floppy to me and it was hard to get them tight.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frontierpsych* 
I thoght it was mei tai, isn't it? Mai Tai is an alcoholic beverage!
























Can I blame pregnancy brain?


----------



## Jaimep (Feb 26, 2004)

Here is my 2 week old son in a sling I made.

http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y48...t=IMG_1298.jpg

I love this fabric. DH will even wear him in it.


----------



## velcromom (Sep 23, 2003)

Dd about a month ago in our dyed Vicky Storch (now sold,







)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...DSC05779-1.jpg It was a wonderful super supportive wrap and I miss it! I was just a little weary of the color.

Dd in Baby Bali Breeze 'Gaia'
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...p/DSC05174.jpg
a great summer wrap, more comfortable for me than the Vatanai, another thin cool wrap. Like the BBB for more cushy fabric and fun colorways.

Dd at three months in our Girasol 'Earthy Rainbow', on Halloween night. DH carried her in arms 20 min, wore out and handed her to me and I carried her for the next two hours, lol. ER was my gateway wrap, lol. It was gifted to me at my Blessingway before she arrived and is very special to us. Easy to learn with and good for newborn up to 20+lb. Still use it now and then, she is 14mo and 25lb now.


----------



## kay4 (Nov 30, 2004)

well she's not a 'baby' anymore but she's still my baby








Here is my 4 yo in a Maya Wrap
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...lbum/027-2.jpg


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

yup...my son is just too cool...and he waved at all the cars when we went out for a walk.

http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u...7/DSCN2295.jpg


----------



## Leisha (Jan 16, 2008)

Beco butterfly II (Fabric is Avery) in action with my 1 month old Phoebe








http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a2...Phoebe/019.jpg


----------



## dse657 (Jul 10, 2008)

in Brussels, inside the Atomium: http://i430.photobucket.com/albums/q...7/IMG_0070.jpg

in Everglades Nat'l Park, FL: http://i430.photobucket.com/albums/q...7/IMG_0522.jpg

I wanted to show how easy it is to travel in a ring sling (Mayawrap)! DS outgrew at ~2.5, when his legs started to hit my knees as I walked (I'm 5'1", DH is 6'7"). Now I'm using the same one w/DD, but we don't have pics in it yet.


----------



## Autumn Breeze (Nov 13, 2003)

I'll have to see if I can dig some up. I only really have self pics in the mirror, and well, they suck.

Kangaroo Carry in the Hotsling (about 4.5 months old here)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...e/PeekABoo.jpg

And here at a little over 2.5 in the hip carry, again Hotsling

http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p...lingcarry2.jpg

Front Carry in a Mama-Made Mei Tei (a friend made it not me!)

http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p...HPIM0716-1.jpg

Back carry

http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p...a/HPIM0717.jpg

http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p...a/HPIM0721.jpg

Girl is always lopsided

http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p...a/HPIM0719.jpg

I bought the M.T. when she was about 7 months old and started using it immediately I loved it! My hotsling had recently begun to hurt my back at the shoulder when I used it for a long time. And I quickly mastered the back carry, and continued to use it on a daily basis until about 4 months ago. (She's 3 now) I still take it with me when we're going to be out for a long time, for when she gets tired of the stroller, then walking, and finally needs a nap. Though now she's more comfortable on my front than my back.


----------



## kayleesmom (Dec 16, 2004)

wow great pictures


----------



## a~...Mamacitaa~... (Sep 18, 2004)

here is DH wearing Miss Bella

http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m...e/01010005.jpg


----------



## reneeisorym (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **KnottyMama** 
here is DH wearing Miss Bella

http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m...e/01010005.jpg

That is the cutest picture! Your DH and DS look so much alike! Adorable!


----------



## a~...Mamacitaa~... (Sep 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reneeisorym* 
That is the cutest picture! Your DH and DS look so much alike! Adorable!

LOL...thats DD.. with no hair yet... miss bella


----------



## roomformore (Apr 28, 2006)

Here is a photo I just took today of dp with dd (21 months) in our Leo Storch. We were hiking at a state park. It's a little blurry, but I just love this pic.


----------



## reneeisorym (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **KnottyMama** 
LOL...thats DD.. with no hair yet... miss bella

oh no! i'm sorry! They are still cute, though!


----------



## briccagrl (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jaimep* 
Here is my 2 week old son in a sling I made.

http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y48...t=IMG_1298.jpg

I love this fabric. DH will even wear him in it.


Oh that is lovely !! I also love the fabric..gorgeous.


----------



## briccagrl (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *velcromom* 
Dd about a month ago in our dyed Vicky Storch (now sold,







)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...DSC05779-1.jpg It was a wonderful super supportive wrap and I miss it! I was just a little weary of the color.

Dd in Baby Bali Breeze 'Gaia'
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...p/DSC05174.jpg
a great summer wrap, more comfortable for me than the Vatanai, another thin cool wrap. Like the BBB for more cushy fabric and fun colorways.

Dd at three months in our Girasol 'Earthy Rainbow', on Halloween night. DH carried her in arms 20 min, wore out and handed her to me and I carried her for the next two hours, lol. ER was my gateway wrap, lol. It was gifted to me at my Blessingway before she arrived and is very special to us. Easy to learn with and good for newborn up to 20+lb. Still use it now and then, she is 14mo and 25lb now.

Oh I love the Bali Breeze. I've been looking for some cooler wraps for these hot Texas summers. Love the color as well.


----------



## briccagrl (Aug 31, 2008)

delete


----------



## hrsmom (Jul 4, 2008)

http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/p...ofIMGP4944.jpg

This my little girl asleep in the mei tai!

Autumn Breeze- I mostly only have self pics in the mirror, too! I think I took this one standing in front of a mirror, so I used the mirror to look in the display on my camera.

This only shows her sweet face, so probably doesn't help with picking out a carrier, but one thing I do love about this mei tai is that she very often falls asleep in it. It helps her sleep if she's ready for her nap but more interested in playing or something.


----------



## briccagrl (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AutumnBreeze* 
I'll have to see if I can dig some up. I only really have self pics in the mirror, and well, they suck.

Kangaroo Carry in the Hotsling (about 4.5 months old here)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...e/PeekABoo.jpg

And here at a little over 2.5 in the hip carry, again Hotsling

http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p...lingcarry2.jpg

Front Carry in a Mama-Made Mei Tei (a friend made it not me!)

http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p...HPIM0716-1.jpg

Back carry

http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p...a/HPIM0717.jpg

http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p...a/HPIM0721.jpg

Girl is always lopsided

http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p...a/HPIM0719.jpg

I bought the M.T. when she was about 7 months old and started using it immediately I loved it! My hotsling had recently begun to hurt my back at the shoulder when I used it for a long time. And I quickly mastered the back carry, and continued to use it on a daily basis until about 4 months ago. (She's 3 now) I still take it with me when we're going to be out for a long time, for when she gets tired of the stroller, then walking, and finally needs a nap. Though now she's more comfortable on my front than my back.

Great pics !! I've already got the hotsling which I cant wait to use. I love the fact that it is great for both infants and older ones. I plan on definately getting a MT when he gets a little older.


----------



## briccagrl (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leisha* 
Beco butterfly II (Fabric is Avery) in action with my 1 month old Phoebe








http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a2...Phoebe/019.jpg

I really like this one and considering getting. Do you own any wraps? If so which do you prefer for this age?


----------



## briccagrl (Aug 31, 2008)

I am REALLY enjoying all these pics!! Thanks so much for sharing. Keep em coming


----------



## Leisha (Jan 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *briccagrl* 
I really like this one and considering getting. Do you own any wraps? If so which do you prefer for this age?

I don't have any other carriers,i'm pretty much still a babywearing novice so I can't compare, but I really love this one


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

DD2 asleep in the babyhawk: http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o...eepingbaby.jpg

this was over the summer, DD2 was about 2 months old, Ellaroo Maija: http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o...IMG_0208-1.jpg

this was taken same day as above, a little bit later when DD2 had fallen asleep, Gypsymama BBS Ganja: http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o...e/IMG_0203.jpg

this one is ancient - DS asleep in a DIY MT while i cooked dinner: http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o...nmamasback.jpg

please excuse the stupid look on my face







. this was taken two days ago, Stony Creek Kozy: http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o...8/DSC_1332.jpg

and about 5 minutes later







:http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o...8/DSC_1344.jpg


----------



## briccagrl (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiepunk* 
DD2 asleep in the babyhawk: http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o...eepingbaby.jpg

this was over the summer, DD2 was about 2 months old, Ellaroo Maija: http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o...IMG_0208-1.jpg

this was taken same day as above, a little bit later when DD2 had fallen asleep, Gypsymama BBS Ganja: http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o...e/IMG_0203.jpg

this one is ancient - DS asleep in a DIY MT while i cooked dinner: http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o...nmamasback.jpg

please excuse the stupid look on my face







. this was taken two days ago, Stony Creek Kozy: http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o...8/DSC_1332.jpg

and about 5 minutes later







:http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o...8/DSC_1344.jpg

Great pics Pixie !! Thanks for sharing. The last one is too cute.


----------



## briccagrl (Aug 31, 2008)

bumpity bump bump.....Love looking at all the pics







:


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

I found one of DH wearing DS last spring. He doesn't like to be worn in slings anymore, but I couldn't find any pics of him in the Ergo!

][/URL]http://www.slide.com/s/VzRw5jAO5j8GizdFZqQO4jiBQZTeabbe?referrer=hlnkhttp://widget.slide.com/rdr/1/1/3/W/...d-8thOruIM.jpg

Here's another one from the same day, though I'm not sure what DH is doing because it doesn't look like DS is even secure in the sling!

http://www.slide.com/s/cMsa29qmpj9m1kbRKvOrv1RuTwJl_Twi?referrer=hlnkhttp://widget.slide.com/rdr/1/1/3/W/...KQNkFN0QMd.jpg


----------



## Angierae (Aug 17, 2004)

http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Leif in the Ergo and Rebozo wrap.


----------



## briccagrl (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirstenb* 
I found one of DH wearing DS last spring. He doesn't like to be worn in slings anymore, but I couldn't find any pics of him in the Ergo!

][/URL]http://www.slide.com/s/VzRw5jAO5j8GizdFZqQO4jiBQZTeabbe?referrer=hlnkhttp://widget.slide.com/rdr/1/1/3/W/...d-8thOruIM.jpg

Here's another one from the same day, though I'm not sure what DH is doing because it doesn't look like DS is even secure in the sling!

http://www.slide.com/s/cMsa29qmpj9m1kbRKvOrv1RuTwJl_Twi?referrer=hlnkhttp://widget.slide.com/rdr/1/1/3/W/...KQNkFN0QMd.jpg

Great pics....cant wait to try out my sling.


----------



## briccagrl (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Angierae* 
http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Leif in the Ergo and Rebozo wrap.


What lovely pics. Love the wrap. Do you think that wrap is better than the Moby? was planning on getting one of those.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

Oh, I love seeing all the cuddly little ones!

Here's Jett in our Ergo. I LOVE it...he did when he was smaller, but starting around three, he complains that it hurts his butt and upper legs.

Here's another Ergo shot, at the San Antonio Zoo, where he's about 10 months old, maybe. (??)

Here he is, at five months old, just three days after skull surgery...at the Alamo. We had traveled to San Antonio just for the surgery and the surgeons were used to non-locals, as they are the best in the world. Well, they 'made' parents promise to get out of the hotel over the weekend and take the little ones around, as it was easier on everyone's stress and the babies were in remarkably little pain following surgery. We thought they were nuts beforheand....but it turned out, it was an excellent idea. Please excuse the crazy positioning. There he is in a Babasling, from Australia. It's phenomenal...no complaints at all. It's my favorite sling for utility, comfort and quality.


----------



## Angierae (Aug 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *briccagrl* 
What lovely pics. Love the wrap. Do you think that wrap is better than the Moby? was planning on getting one of those.

I prefer the woven. I find the stretchy (like moby) fabric to be less comfortable as they get heavier. And Leif can see through the weave of the rebozo, which he loves! It can be completely over his face and he can watch everything going on from his nest. Somehow wind and cold doesn't get through. Its really great. Probably my favorite. I'd been using the ergo more over the summer, b/c it wasn't was hot as 4 layers of wrap crossing around him. But now we are back to the rebozo. And the wovens are just so pretty I love to wear it. For me, they seem to attract the most comments and complements too, which is good activism!


----------



## hollycat (Aug 13, 2008)

this thread could not be cuter!


----------



## briccagrl (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Past_VNE* 
Oh, I love seeing all the cuddly little ones!

Here's Jett in our Ergo. I LOVE it...he did when he was smaller, but starting around three, he complains that it hurts his butt and upper legs.

Here's another Ergo shot, at the San Antonio Zoo, where he's about 10 months old, maybe. (??)

Here he is, at five months old, just three days after skull surgery...at the Alamo. We had traveled to San Antonio just for the surgery and the surgeons were used to non-locals, as they are the best in the world. Well, they 'made' parents promise to get out of the hotel over the weekend and take the little ones around, as it was easier on everyone's stress and the babies were in remarkably little pain following surgery. We thought they were nuts beforheand....but it turned out, it was an excellent idea. Please excuse the crazy positioning. There he is in a Babasling, from Australia. It's phenomenal...no complaints at all. It's my favorite sling for utility, comfort and quality.


What great pics....thanks for sharing


----------



## briccagrl (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Angierae* 
I prefer the woven. I find the stretchy (like moby) fabric to be less comfortable as they get heavier. And Leif can see through the weave of the rebozo, which he loves! It can be completely over his face and he can watch everything going on from his nest. Somehow wind and cold doesn't get through. Its really great. Probably my favorite. I'd been using the ergo more over the summer, b/c it wasn't was hot as 4 layers of wrap crossing around him. But now we are back to the rebozo. And the wovens are just so pretty I love to wear it. For me, they seem to attract the most comments and complements too, which is good activism!

Thanks for the input. I think now I'm probably leaning more towards the Rebozo. They seem to last a little longer as well if planning on more children.


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

... and this is me with DS in the maya wrap









http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b1...inmayawrap.jpg


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)




----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/ph...3747337&ref=nf
Sorry if it doesn't show, not sure how well Facebook is at letting people see albums, and it's not my picture. It's of me nursing Lina in the wrap while learning a dance on Saturday.


----------



## allborntogrow (Dec 31, 2007)

Cute!


----------



## briccagrl (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frontierpsych* 
... and this is me with DS in the maya wrap









http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b1...inmayawrap.jpg


Love it !! Just ordered that same one


----------



## briccagrl (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 






Great video...thanks for sharing !! Couldnt access the facebook pic


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *briccagrl* 
Great video...thanks for sharing !! Couldnt access the facebook pic











__
https://flic.kr/p/2991595147

Try this.


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh fun!

A stretchy wrap. (ours was the Ultimate Baby Wrap, it was a bit thinner than my friend's Moby and had two useless nylon rings on one end) DD is about 2 months old here.

A stretchy wrap is my #1 recommendation for a newborn. I absolutely LOVED ours and have since passed it on to another new mom.

Our silk ring sling. Love it. Now it's quick in and out, but it took me a while to get the hang of adjusting it. IMO the wrap was easier to learn.

I don't have any good pics but I also have a DIY woven wrap that I use for back carries. Here's a bad pic of one of my 1st attempts at a back carry.

And this is a pic of my friends and I in ring slings we made for the Highland Games. I actually use this sling all the time now.


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Ds in the ring sling at the pumpkin patch and voting on Nov 4.


----------



## cchrissyy (Apr 22, 2003)

these are all me

pikkolo
http://blog.tendercargo.com/wp-conte....thumbnail.jpg
http://blog.tendercargo.com/wp-conte...3/img_0599.jpg

beco
http://blog.tendercargo.com/wp-conte...2/100_8558.jpg

beco butterfly
http://blog.tendercargo.com/wp-conte...1/101_8838.jpg
http://blog.tendercargo.com/wp-conte...1/img_0118.jpg

sakura bloom sling
http://blog.tendercargo.com/wp-conte...007/11/002.JPG
http://blog.tendercargo.com/wp-conte...007/07/012.JPG
http://blog.tendercargo.com/wp-conte...007/07/011.JPG

Catbird baby mei tai
http://blog.tendercargo.com/wp-conte...007/07/020.JPG


----------

